# Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?



## Booz (14. Juni 2011)

*Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Hallo!

Neulich war ich im Media Markt und mir ist aufgefallen das die ganze PC-Spiele Wand voll von Ego shooter und anderer Kriegsspiele ist. Ist das Genre nicht so langsam ausgelutscht? Sollte nicht ein neues Genre her? Eins ohne Krieg und Gewalt, welches mit Freunden im Koopmodus gespielt werden kann? Darüber habe ich mir schon länger Gedanken gemacht und habe auch schon eine witzige Idee.

Hier meine Idee zu einem Spiel das ohne Krieg auskommt und dennoch viel Spaß und Freude bereitet. Und vor allem eine Langzeit Motivation bietet. 


  Lasst es euch auf der Zunge zergehen.


Das Spiel ist im Multiplayer Koop bis zu 8 Leuten spielbar.

Grafisch sollte es auf dem Niveau von Battlefield 3 sein.

Gute Programmierung OHNE Ruckler und Zuckler, aufploppenden Landschaften, Grafikfehlern usw.

Gute Menüsteuerung, alle Fenster, Figuren, Landschaften usw. passen vom Grafikdesign zusammen.

Es wird in der Egosicht gespielt. (Aber nicht so langweilig wie Borderland)

  Es ist eine Spielwelt in der sich alle frei bewegen können!

Mit einem tollem umfangreichem Crafting System

Hardware fordernd aber nicht Hardwarelastig.


Nach einem Flugzeugunglück oder Schiffsunglück haben 1-8 Personen auf einer Insel überlebt. Jetzt liegt es an ihnen auch weiter zu überleben. Dazu muss man Angeln, Fallen aufstellen, Feuer machen, Werkzeuge erfinden und bauen, einen Unterschlupf in einer Höhle suchen oder gar ein Baumhaus zusammen binden nageln stecken. Kräuter, Pflanzen suchen und ihre Wirkung kennen lernen und noch vieles mehr… Ich habe einen ganzen Kopf voll mit Ideen. 

Des Weiteren kann man z.B. Holzhacken erlernen und durch die Arbeit seine Characterstärke leveln. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem Angeln, Fallenstellen, Kräuterkunde usw. 

Keine Quests!!!! Die meisten die schon seit 6 Jahren World of Warcraft spielen werden mir da sicherlich zustimmen.

Die einzigen Kämpfe die es zu bestehen gilt, sind gegen größere Tiere wie Wildschweine, Raubkatzen usw. (Ich gebe zu das ein Game ganz ohne Kämpferischen Aspekt schnell langweilig werden kann, siehe Portal z.B.)

Wenn sich die gestrandeten Personen jetzt ein wenig in die Wildnis der Insel gewagt haben und ausgestattet mit Werkzeug Proviant und Waffen sind. Wird es Zeit, das Inselinnere zu erforschen. Im Team geht es durch das Dickicht wo etliche Abenteuer und Überraschungen auf sie warten.

Zu den Abenteuern und Überraschungen habe ich auch schon ein paar Coole Ideen….^^
Es sind Sachen bei denen den Spielern der Mund offen stehen bleibt, oder sie sich vor Lachen die Tränen aus den Augen wischen 

Die Charaktere sind abspeicherbar, so dass sie in verschiedenen Netzwerk oder Onlinespielen benutzt werden können, ohne jedes Mal neu leveln zu müssen.

Um verschiedene Abenteuer überleben zu können, wird Teamplay groß geschrieben.



Was denkt Ihr? Ist das nicht mal was neues Erfrischendes? Seid so nett und zerreißt das ganze nicht gleich in der Luft nur weil keine abgetrennten Gliedmaßen durch die Gegend fliegen. Gegen eine Befürwortung weitere Anregungen oder konstruktive Kritik habe ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine netten Idee. 
Gerade dieses Survivalprinzip lässt sich ja relativ leicht umsetzten. Als Karte wäre sowas wie in FarCry3/Crysis1 eigentlich eine nette Idee, wobei man da ja auch mehrere "Inseln haben könnte die alle ein anderen Spielstil erfordern (Wüste/Dschungel/Tundra usw)
Und da Tiere doof sind brauch man auch keine sonderliche KI x]

Klingt ein wenig nach Minecraft-Survival


----------



## HAWX (14. Juni 2011)

Die Idee hört sich toll an! Erinnert mich aber sehr an Lost.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

In letzter Zeit gibt es immer mehr Beiträge, bei dem sich User mit wenig Beiträgen oder die seit kurzem erst angemeldet sind, über solche und ähnliche in ihren Augen anstößige Dinge äußern.
Klar darf jeder äußern was er meint!
Aber Zensur ist keine Lösung.
Ich mein ja nur.


----------



## Booz (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Ich habe nichts gegen Ego shooter und freue mich auch schon auf das BF3. Ich würde gerne wieder so ein WAHHH ist das  GEIIILLLL!!!!! Effekt haben wie damals als nach Code Name Eagel,  Battlefield 1942 rausgekommen ist. Allerdings nicht mehr im Egoshooter  Bereich. Über die Jahre ist mir das Genre einfach zu langweilig  geworden. Man loggt sich ein, sucht sich eine Klasse aus und joint dem  Game. Dann erstmal auf ins Geschehniss, da rennt einer...rattatat weg  isser. Jetzt ins Haus den Sniper von hinten messern.. Yeah er hat mich  nicht gehört oder gesehen. Fump tot... ******** ich hätte nicht am  Fenster stehen bleiben sollen. Wieder Klasse auswählen und von vorne....  Gähn..... Das BF3 soll auser der Bomben Grafik auch einen Koopmodus  haben und wieder etliche Fahrzeuge. Wird für eine Weile bestimmt lustig,  aber ich denke auch da ist schnell die Luft drausen. Es sollte wie oben schon beschrieben ein Battlefield ohne Kriegsgeschehnisse mit Rollenspielelementen sein, welches sich im Koop zusammen und nicht gegeneinander spielen lässt.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Sowas nennt sich Sims Gestrandet.


----------



## Booz (14. Juni 2011)

Hehe und ja es errinert mich auch ein wenig an Lost

Minecraft ist von der Grafik nicht besonders toll und auch der Rollenspielpart kommt zu kurz.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Ich Spiel trotzdem lieber weiter Shooter.


----------



## Booz (14. Juni 2011)

Sims gestrandet...... hehe der ist Titel ist echt lustig

Das Spiel soll ja auch nicht ganz ohne Action verlaufen. Nur eben nicht nach diesem alltäglichen Multiplayer Deathmatch System.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Dann zock Minecraft mit Textur Pack.


----------



## Booz (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Naja Super Mario in Egosicht..... Es sollte dann doch eher eine Mischung aus Battlefield, Neocron und Star Wars Galaxies (vor dem Combat Patch) sein
Also Grafik von BF3, Spielerisch Richtung Neocron (Egosicht mit Rollenspielelementen) und das Crafting System aus Star Wars Galaxies. So in etwa...


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Das nennt sich Real-Life im Urwald.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Wie ich finde hat die Idee gute Ansätze. Gibt eh nicht viele solche Spiele.
Shooter sind zur Zeit halt sehr beliebt. Oder schon immer? Die "Bösen" zu besiegen ist der Wunsch von vielen Spielern.


----------



## Booz (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Zur KI der Tiere, die sollten nicht wie in WoW einfach mitten auf der Wiese stehen und darauf warten angeklickt zu werden. Ein wenig Einfallsreichtum sollte man schon benötigen um es zu besiegen oder einfach nur davon zu kommen. Mir ist jetzt tatsächlich ein Spiel eingefallen mit dem man es ein wenig vergleichen könnte. Strandet, allerdings um ein vielfaches Umfangreicher und Aufwendiger.


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Also ich glaub, bei deiner Fantasie wird es sich eher um ein Nischenprodukt handeln. haut mich jetzt nicht komplett vom Hocker, zumal ich die komplette Lost Serie gesehen habe...


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke war auch Lost 

Aber ne nette Idee, fang doch Schonmal am zu programmieren 

Mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Der Landwirtschaftssimulator oder Kehrmashinensimulator wär doch was für dich?


----------



## Snipa (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Deinen doch recht innovativen Ansatz find ich gut, auch wenn ich sofort an Minecraft denken musste, wie anscheinend ein paar andere Leute hier auch ^^

Das Problem sehe ich darin, dass wir Menschen nun mal einfach eine gewalttätige Rasse waren, sind, und wohl auch noch ziemlich lange bleiben werden. Wir haben bereits vor Urzeiten damit angefangen, uns gegenseitig zu bekämpfen, zu unterwerfen, zu versklaven, etc.
Es ist also quasi in unseren Genen verankert, gewalttätig zu sein. Daher auch diese Geilheit auf immer brutalere Gewaltspiele.
Ich persönlich finde deine Idee einen Versuch wert, jedoch glaube ich, dass es leider ein Nischenprodukt wird, bzw in der Masse einfach untergeht, so traurig das auch ist.


----------



## Lexx (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

der chauvinöse und schadenfrohe ton der kommentare hier
ist befremdend.. 

ausserdem heisst das nicht mehr ego-shooter (das sind die 
in deutschland so beliebten amokläufer) sondern heute nennt
man es KILLERSPIELE.. 


> Wir haben bereits vor Urzeiten damit angefangen, uns gegenseitig
> zu bekämpfen, zu unterwerfen, zu versklaven, etc.


das nennt man evolution. 
sich einen vorteil gegenüber anderen ras... zu verschaffen, und
ohne den kämpfen und kriegen würden wir heute.. naja, anderes thema


----------



## Snipa (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*



Lexx schrieb:


> der chauvinöse und schadenfrohe ton der kommentare hier
> ist befremdend..
> 
> ausserdem heisst das nicht mehr ego-shooter (das sind die
> ...


 
evolution ist es also, mitglieder der gleichen rasse zu töten, weil sie andere hautfarbe haben, etwas besitzen, was man selber möchte, anderen glauben haben, etc.? ich glaube darwin sieht das etwas anders


----------



## -NTB- (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich Sims Gestrandet.


 

indianer jones


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Da würde ich eher bei Baphomtes Fluch, Geheimakte Tunguska und Co bleiben oder auf der anderen Seite Anno, Tropico usw. Ich mag Shooter, nur ein wenig Tiefgang usw sollte vorhanden sein. Stumpfsinniges Geballer ist schnell langweilig ala Moorhuhn oder Serious Sam


----------



## Wargrown (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Sowas gibt es tatsächlich schon , googled mal nach Stranded oder Stranded 2 .
Ist allerdings nur ein Projekt. Hat mir aber trotzdem fun gemacht, wenn man über die Bugs hinwegsieht.


----------



## watercooled (15. Juni 2011)

Kostet es was?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Hi!

Es geht nichts über nen guten ego shooter zum entspannen


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> indianer jones


 
Indiana Jones...?


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Kannst dir ja mal Stranded 2 anschauen. Gutes Free Game aber die Grafik is low


----------



## kamiki09 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Es geht nichts über nen guten ego shooter zum entspannen


 
Geht doch!


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Ja Ja Ja <3


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

 das is der Standart um sich entspannen  ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Ich zocke eigendlich fast jedes Genre, und wenn es nicht läuft dann ist dort schnell Gewalt fällig. Eigendlich ist jedes Spiel mit Gewalt verbunden wenn man es auf fischen und jagen beziehen würde, ich kenne keine Fische die wenn die einen Angelhaken sehen freiwillig in die Pfanne springen und habe bisher auch kein Karnickel gesehen was bei dem Blick in die Mündung den Pelz auszieht ( morgen mal schauen ob Nachbars Katze einen Reißverschluß hat ).


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Bakterius:  roflmao 

aber recht habe die "shooter-beführworter" - ich meine nur shooter, ok da würde mir auch langweilig werden, aber man kann ja mehrere sachen spielen

ich selbst habe, wenn ich nen single-player-shooter auf dem PC habe (anmerkung: single player ist meist schon spannend, da es inzwischen weniger "ich rambo und du opfer"-shooter gibt sonder auch solche in denen das vorgehen zählt (in Deus Ex teil 1 konnte man schon manche gegner stehen lassen bzw. die durch automatische geschütze killen lassen, oder kurz den roboter (falls einer da war) "umdrehen" etc.....da war die rambo-tour oft sogar schlecht...auch wenn man es dank implantaten meist überlebt hat....) meist noch mindestens 2 andere games oben (ein RPG meistens und noch irgendwas mit multi-player)

zu gewalt: es geht ja net rein um die gewalt, sondern darum das gewalt in diversen situationen durchaus ein richtiges mittel ist (terroristen wird man z.B. nicht mit geschenken und bitten überzeugen können, da ist nen gewehr besser für....)

mfg LAX


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

ja mus sein, ich will befriedigt werden und nicht jedesmal eins auf die mütze kriegen in shootern. Da fehlen mehr spiele wie bulletstorm oder Unreal tournament oder soldiers of fortune.

Es geht haubtsächlich um das man was sieht was man tut.Und blutleer oder nur gegner verändert sich nicht ist frustrierend und fördert gewalt.


----------



## Domowoi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Sorry aber wie wäre es wenn man in einem Forum dann doch mal versucht Deutsch zu schreiben?
Ich hab ja nichts gegen einen Rechtschreibfehler ab und zu, aber Dein Geschreibe ist sehr häufig unleserlich.

Besonders Sätze wie: "Und blutleer oder nur gegner verändert sich nicht ist frustrierend und fördert gewalt." stechen hier für mich heraus, denn ich hab ohne zu übertreiben keine Ahnung was Du der Welt mitteilen willst.....

Und wenn du wirklich damit meinst dass es Gewalt fördert wenn ein Gengner in einem Computerspiel "NUR" all sein Blut verliert und sein Körper verformt wird, dann ist es vielleicht nicht mal schlecht wenn niemand versteht was für einen Müll Du zusammenschreibst. (Wenn man es schreiben nennen kann)


----------



## Aufpassen (31. Juli 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber wie wäre es wenn man in einem Forum dann doch mal versucht Deutsch zu schreiben?
> Ich hab ja nichts gegen einen Rechtschreibfehler ab und zu, aber Dein Geschreibe ist sehr häufig unleserlich.
> 
> Besonders Sätze wie: "Und blutleer oder nur gegner verändert sich nicht ist frustrierend und fördert gewalt." stechen hier für mich heraus, denn ich hab ohne zu übertreiben keine Ahnung was Du der Welt mitteilen willst.....
> ...



Ich denke er will uns sogar damit sagen, dass es frustierend ist & es außerdem die Gewalt fördert, wenn *kein* Blut da ist & wenn sich die Körper *nicht* verformen.

Meiner Meinung gehören solche Leute wie er gar nicht an den Rechner.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

wieso soviel gewalt in spielen...

wettbewerb! der einzige grund für ein mp spiel ist und bleibt der wettbewerb. und da liegt der bereich gewalt halt leider auf dem präsentierteller. minecraft hat auch viel wettbewerb. man baut das tollste, beste, ausgeklügelste, hübscheste... was weis ich. man baut un baut ^^ aber das is vielen eben nich genug. man will nich neben dem anderen gewinnen, sondern auf ihm


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Was ich bei deinem "Game" geil fände, wenn man z.B Gas aus der Erde abzapfen kann, damit dann bspw. nen Schweißbrenner bauen kann und Sachen zusammenschweißen


----------



## amdfreak (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Also ich bin ein fast totaler FPS-Boykottierer 
Die schlimmsten Shooter, die ich spiele, sind Alien Swarm und Portal (1/2). 
Ehrlich gesagt kann man sehr gut ohne Shooter leben : ich hab z.Z. über 250GB Spiele auf meiner HDD, und es kommt nie langeweile auf.
Wenn man keine Shooterspiele mag oder spielt, hat man nämlich folgende Vorteile :
1. Nicht-Shooter machen auch im Singleplayer richtig Spass, was bei COD, CS:S oder BF nicht richtig der Fall ist.
2. Man denkt nicht, dass Sport- oder Simulationsspiele Schrott sind.
3. Man wird nicht als potenzieller Töter beäugt (ich weiss, dieses Gerede hat weder Sinn noch Zweck, es ist aber leider vorhanden).
4. Als Jugendlicher handelt man nicht illegal (Shooter sind ja oft USK-16 oder 18 Spiele) und kann trotzdem interessante Games zocken.
5. Man kann sich auch mal Zeit für ein Rollenspiel nehmen, ohne dass einen ein Team oder Clan ständig braucht.

Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich Shooterspieler für dumme, PC-Abhängige Assis halte. 
Es bedeutet auch nicht, dass ich WoW spiele.
Ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man auch ohne Gewaltspiele gut leben kann;

Und für diejenigen, die hier auf die Rechtschreibung schauen : ich tippe gerade auf einer ausländischen Tastatur, auf der es kein scharf S gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Ich spiele halt alles quer Beet, und da darf gerne ein Shooter dabei sein. Sportgames wären so eine Gattung die mir nicht zusagt


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

@*Aufpassen

es lesen auch einige leute meine texte.nagut

Ja ich meine man muss eine reaktion bekommen was man in einen Spiel tut.Und wenn ich verschwindene gegner habe wie in L4D dann ist es einfach nur langweilig.Und regt einen auf sobald diese dich besiegen.Eben durch masse.
Das gleiche ist auch bei der totalzensur bei bulletstorm, spielt mal die cut nachdem ihr die uncut gespielt habt. das ist ein anderes Spiel.und in einen mit necrovsion einzuornden.langweiliger painkiller klon in WW2 stil.

Gut der satzt war schon was schlecht ausgedrückt.aber daran erkennt man das jemand Hirn hatt., der sowas versteht.
Und ich soll keine PC haben, in Natura bin ich der friedlichste mensch, habe keinerlei triebe mehr.Bin Zwangsmönsch.Krankheitsbedingt.
Und keinerlei vorurteile.
lediglich einen Sinn für ungerechtigkeit und eine zu sehr Vergebene Seele.Ich ertrage alles.

PC Spiele sind für mich ein hobby , vorzugsweise um mich zu beweisen das ich besser bin als die maschine, und im MP  um zu beweisen das ich gute reaktionen habe.
Gegen aimbots und cheats hatt niemand nee chance auch ich nicht.Leider nee Tatsache bei COD, BFbc2 unreal oturnament3 zuletzt einer der hatte ghost und god an. folge 25 zu 0 für ihn. War wie gegen ein godlike bot.der cheatet vom program aus her.

Zurück zur Gewalt in spielen, wenn man ein gameplay in einen egoshooter gewaltfrei haben will .Muss man splintel cell in Ego perspektive spielen. Und die regeln der ersten 2 teile haben. keine Toten.Nicht auffallen.Beides Sehr schwer.Wie wilste das den Konsoleros klarmachen in einen Milittär shooter,typisch amis.
Für die Kundschaft zählt , arcade Spiel und möglichst Militär nah.Nicht umsonst ist Call of duty so beliebt in den USA.Oder andere Militär simulatoren arma usw.

Ohne gewalt geht halt nix im Egoshooter, liegt an der Natur des Themas.Ich bevorzuge dann aber auch die nakte realität in so einen Spiel. Besonders im MP, weil das ständige noob dauerfeuer ohne das die waffe verzieht, und das rennen wärend des beschuss nervt nur.
deckung wäre da besser angesagt.
COD fehlt es an klarheit wer wo ist. bei BFbc2 noch mehr.Dazu kommt das man nicht wie in Unreal tournament3 (2004) medikits suchen kann. Das bei bestimmten waffen die sicht wackelt und man nicht umfällt wie in der realität und man nicht reagieren kann.
Wenn schon arcade dann bitte wie in ut mit anderen vorteils killstreaks belohnungen.besonders in richtung schutzt und waffengadget.anstatt unterstützung mittel wie luftangriffe oder radar, wie wäre es mit im hud radar die nahenste gegner anzeigt durch mauern.gegen maßnahmen als gadget.
Aufsätze haben auswirkung auf die genauigkeit der waffe.
merkste was !, mir geht es nur um bestätigung das ich was erreiche im Spiel und dargestellte gewalt kann es zu verbesserten gameplay führen.Darum geht es mir.
Zumal Gewalt verharmlosen ist wesendlich schlimmer als die wahrheit zu zeigen.
Seht euch mal die Tom und jerry folgen an, voller gewalt, genauso die japano Action comic Serien, die mittlerweile stark gewaltgemindert wurden vom Herrsteller.
Ende der neunziger waren diese Gefüllt mit Verharmlosster Gewalt.Als ob sich schlagen nicht wehtun kann.
Oder wenn man von einer Schusswaffe getroffen wird . dann kurz später wieder aufsteht und nix ist passiert.besonders mit Bomben und Fallen,
man tat dies früher als lustige Erwachsene unterhaltung ab, aber es zielte genau auf Kinder interressen bei der werbung.
So zumindest ist auch die werbung von Heute bei amerikanischen Konsolenspiel werbung für MW3 und bf3 man Stürzt sich auf die Kinder als Kundschaft.
Und vermarktet dies auch so, nur blöd das gerade dies in europa verpöhnt ist.Und das Spiel grundsätzlich auf erwachsene gerichtet wird.was zu weniger verkäufen führt
Meine meinung ist, Gewalt in Spielen JA, aber nicht in Kinderhände.Ob einen das gefällt oder nicht ist Geschmacksache und sollte abschaltbar sein.Und nicht geschnitten vorgegeben sein.
*


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

@TE
Besser(Lieber) Gewalt auf den Bildschirm , als Gewalt im Real ... damit sollte(ist) alles geklärt sein 

Fazit: Wenn Kriege und auseinandersetzungen Auf dem Bildschirm ausgefochten würden , Gäbe es keinen Adolf Hitler


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

Zu dieser zeit war aber das Medium Radio und die wirtschaftskrise gründe des Extremismus.Die Menschen wusten nix von den Verbrechen der Nazis.Nur wer die Prokaganda verstand wuste das wird nicht gutgehn.Und hatt sich früh genug aus Deutschland verzogen.Ich bin froh das ich zu der zeit nicht gelebt habe.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*



byaliar schrieb:


> Zu dieser zeit war aber das Medium Radio und die wirtschaftskrise gründe des Extremismus.Die Menschen wusten nix von den Verbrechen der Nazis.Nur wer die Prokaganda verstand wuste das wird nicht gutgehn.Und hatt sich früh genug aus Deutschland verzogen.Ich bin froh das ich zu der zeit nicht gelebt habe.



War nur ein Beispiel ... Brettspiele gab es aber schon


----------



## debalz (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Müssen es Gewaltspiele sein?*

@ TE: du sagst 





> mir ist aufgefallen das die ganze PC-Spiele Wand voll von Ego shooter und anderer Kriegsspiele ist. Ist das Genre nicht so langsam ausgelutscht?


Ausgelutscht finde ich schwierig, es wird halt (im Idealfall) immer weiter verbessert und dem Stand der Technik angepasst. Es wird immer realistischer und damit imho unterhaltsamer - dazu gibts ja sehr viel verschiedene Macharten von Egoshootern (Horror, SciFi, Gangster, Krieg....) - von daher finde ich es nicht ausgelutscht obwohl es dafür einige schlechte Beispiele gibt, die das vermuten lassen (Medal of Honour - Tier1)



> Sollte nicht ein neues Genre her? Eins ohne Krieg und Gewalt, welches mit Freunden im Koopmodus gespielt werden kann? Darüber habe ich mir schon länger Gedanken gemacht und habe auch schon eine witzige Idee.


ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich in dem Bereich nicht so gut aus - es wurd ja schon Tropico und Sims genannt, Anno würde mir noch einfallen obwohl dabei auch Schlachten drin vorkommen - von daher muss ja nicht ein ganz neues Genre her, vlt. sowas wie ein Survival-Strategie-Spiel, kann man sich durchaus vorstellen und deine Ideen sind auch gut. 

Man darf sich grundsätzlich nicht davon blenden lassen dass die Blockbuster-Egoshooter MW, BF und Co. die Werbung und die Auslagen der Geschäft dominieren - es gibt viele Alternativen, man muss nur suchen


----------

